# Xenex Ultra Spot On ??



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi I now I have finished uni exams I am browsing through online pet stores. I have come across this- Xenex Ultra Spot On- and wondering what do people think? I am suprised it is more costly...but does this mean it is better than normal stuff?

Here is the link.. Buy Xenex Ultra Spot On, £13.09, Small Animals Flea Treatment Products, Online Pharmacy

If so can you use it on mice? I don't need it now...i think...but worth having if so.

Oh and this site is offering a great discount if this really is better! xx


----------

